# Sweaters: Cotton vs. Wool vs. Cashmere



## Sweetness (Aug 25, 2005)

Opinions?

Personally, even though I have way too many, I don't like cotton as I don't feel it's "wintery" enough (yes, I know that it's not a word).


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Sweetness said:


> Opinions?
> 
> Personally, even though I have way too many, I don't like cotton as I don't feel it's "wintery" enough (yes, I know that it's not a word).


I don't like cotton or cashmere sweaters as much as wool ones.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Wool always seems the best bet...wears better, and holds its color and shape longer than cotton. I tend to buy lighter weight merino sweaters, as they are more versatile under a jacket or on a warmer fall/spring day. Cashmere is great, but be prepared to haul out the $$$ if you want a good one...the "value-priced" varieties, though at a more reasonable price point, simply aren't built to last.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

cashmere is too luxurious for screwing around in college. Cotton looks too refined. Shetland wool is my favorite, especially the textured ones.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I used to hate cotton sweaters, but suddenly, without warning, I like them now.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Cotton - I have a few cotton sweaters that I cannot stand. I still wear thm because I own them but I find that they are too bulky under a blazer, not warm enough for wearing alone. The only time I enjoy them is when I am loaning to a friend that is chilly.

Wool - I love wool sweaters and find that they are what I wear most. I like thin cable knit in early fall and thicker shaggy dogs in the winter. I really don't care what or when though. I wear them under heavy tweeds, blazers, fleeces whatever. They are warm and versatile. 

Cashmere - I have two cashmere sweaters that I wear in the winter. I usually reserve them for a nicer event that is going to be outdoors and wear them with a blazer and a nice pair of cords. I like cashmere but be prepared to spend a lot on a quality sweater that will last. Much softer and more luxurious.

In the end, I prefer a wool sweater. I don't feel bad if I sweat in my Norwegian while working on my dads farm. I don't feel bad if a little mustard spills on me at Georgia games. Tilt summed up cashmere, if you are going to be doing anything that would make you nervous to be wearing white, then don't wear cashmere. Too much money to be simply ruining. Cotton is not worth it. Spend the extra money and get a wool sweater that you will appreciate more.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

If the quality's there they're all good. I like wool shetlands in the winter when the situation calls for a non-coat-and-tie look. A shetland and a Barbour jacket are plenty for the kind of cool/rainy weather we get here. I almost never wear cotton sweaters, but the folks I know who have active indoor work during the cool months seem to like them better than wool.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

I like to wear nicely knit cotton sweaters in the summer/fall transition. After that, it's all wool and cashmere for me.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Cotton sweaters just seem so bulky to me.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Duck said:


> Cotton sweaters just seem so bulky to me.


True. I have several LE Drifters I have picked up from Overstocks over the past couple of years. They are a bit much in a heated office, and they fade after a year or so. As they get un-wearable, I will replace them with wool.

Thin colorful cotton sweaters are nice for spring.

I have several nice wool sweaters, and any new purchase will also be wool.

Quality cashmere is too expensive for my tastes. I have one or two LE cash/cotton sweaters, and these look shoddy after a while.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Duck said:


> Cotton sweaters just seem so bulky to me.


With a few rare exceptions in my wardrobe, I tend to agree. BTW, I think Lands' End makes some of best Shetland wool sweaters for the money.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

Cashmere only here since I relocated from Chicago. I find cotton or regular wool too heavy even in the winter here. Cashmere seems to be the correct weight.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Sweetness said:


> Opinions?
> 
> Personally, even though I have way too many, I don't like cotton as I don't feel it's "wintery" enough (yes, I know that it's not a word).


It absolutely is a word, appearing even in the Oxford Dictionary, quite frequently spelled without the "e", i.e., wintry.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

I've never been terribly fond of cotton sweaters; too much weight for the warmth. I like wool, love cashmere, but generally find my cashmere sweaters just too warm (of course, they're all multi-fold turtlenecks) for anything but outdoors in deep winter. Just this year I picked up a couple of travel sweaters from Sierra Trading Post that are 90% wool and 10% nylon in a sort of boucle knit. They weigh absolutely nothing (exaggeration to make a point) but are nicely warm, excellent for layering and they are good looking.


----------

